
Add Multicolor Gradients to Your Website - sdan
https://sdan.io/staticccbackgroundhtml
======
Doches
For the love of god, let this never catch on.

Nice demonstration of CSS animations, though.

~~~
sdan
I think it looks nice (dharma.io and openai uses similar color gradients). Is
there anything particularly bad about this?

